# preservative prices



## rank

what are you guys paying for acid/preservative this year? Just bought 2 totes yesterday (Harvestec, 64.5% propionic acid). Works out to $1.24/lb.


----------



## smyers

just got some silo guard it was around 2.30# rate of 2#per ton


----------



## pvfarms

dont anyone use pioneer brand its about 4.00 a ton its a bacteria once you mix it up its good for 24 hrsi have good luck with this .........Dave


----------



## swmnhay

Got a quote of .90 lb or Hay Max Plus(68% Prop acid2% Citric acid)


----------



## John Anderson

I have heard that ECOHAY (a bacterial inoculant) is sold in 10 or 25 ton packs and the cost is between $3.30-$4.00 per ton. Depending on the package size and volume used.

Keep in mind on pricing and application rate that most products say 2#/ton up to 20-22% over that they say around 4#/ton at 25% and 6#+/ton at 30%. As the hay get wetter and wetter, the water in the hay dilutes the acid out at a much greater rate, thus needed to add so much more.


----------



## ButchAutomatic

68% propionic acid and 2.5% citric acid paying 82 cents per pound till end of month then is up to 85 cents per pound. I have to pay $75 per 2400# tote or 4 barrels for delivery


----------



## MikeRF

rank said:


> what are you guys paying for acid/preservative this year? Just bought 2 totes yesterday (Harvestec, 64.5% propionic acid). Works out to $1.24/lb.


We paid $2.50 per liter for 2 totes of a similar product to Harvestec which included an early payment discount. That's $15 per ton at the recommended rate of 6 liters.
What rate do Harvestec suggest for 18-22% moisture hay.


----------



## chief-fan

Just ordered my Sila-Prime today. $1 per lb with 3# per ton application rate with 20% moisture on grass/alfalfa combination. 4# ton on straight grass. This a granule microbe based inoculate. No mixing, no pumps, non acidic, easy storage and works well if put on right. I do small squares at a cost of about $.10 per bale. Good luck with what ever your using. Hopefully we can have a good season this year and not get washed out again.


----------



## thebonepile

WHERE do I get this ecohay stuff (is there an online place?) I only want to try a little first


----------



## 1955

Was looking for a place to buy acid. I am located in south central ohio. thanks


----------



## John Anderson

Here is the contact information for the company that handles ECOHAY.

Ecosyl Products Inc.
PH: 800-759-7569
Direct Fax: 815-234-5829
[email protected]

I know it is also sold through ADM (Alliance Nutrition), so any ADM feed dealer would have access to get it for you.


----------

